

Hacker Chat #2 at 7 PST - andrewvc
http://www.vokle.com/lineups/7861-hacker-chat2

======
andrewvc
This is a live community discussion, so we can put your webcam up on screen!

We'll be discussing recent HN topics live, and facilitating audience
discussion.

Since this is broadcast on Vokle, audience members can be edited into the
broadcast, so long as they have flash and a webcam.

Additionally, we take text questions.

Also, we have a much better connection than last time, so there should be
fewer stream issues.

~~~
jonathanberger
In your local timezone:
[http://www.thetimezoneconverter.com/?t=7:00pm&tz=PST%20(...](http://www.thetimezoneconverter.com/?t=7:00pm&tz=PST%20\(Pacific%20Standard%20Time\))

------
Skywing
Stumbled across Vokle, and your Hacker Chat. Highly enjoyed it. I hope you
continue to do this! Looking forward to more.

------
howardtharp
Wow, this is great. Joining from San Jose. Is the first one recorded?

~~~
andrewvc
The first one was, but it was really crappy, my home net connection ruined the
recording (basically the stream kept resetting so the whole show sucked). We
should have a recording of this one. I'll post any updates regarding this to:

@andrewvc on twitter

------
misstorygr2
how can i get help with finding who owns an email address?

------
misstorygr2
is there anyone here? I thought this was live chat

